
Ask HN: Do you Source Control your notes? - Pinbenterjamin
I&#x27;ve been getting more serious about taking notes lately.<p>I&#x27;ve moved to MarkDown, and so far, have been filing them away in my company share.<p>Despite our size, we don&#x27;t have a wiki that supports markdown. And the Wiki we do have is woefully lacking in organization and content.<p>I was considering moving my notes into our Centralized Version Control system, where most of our developers go every day, and understand the structure of very well.<p>This will also ensure that all developers have access to this documentation. With the added benefit of version control and a proper review process for changes.<p>Sub-Question: What are your note taking habits?
======
writepub
We believe in versioning notes, hence built
[http://write.pub](http://write.pub)

Please take it for a spin, & share feedback

